# trainer in south Florida



## sh347 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm looking for a good trainer in south florida. I need a trainer to teach him the basics of sit, stay, down and all that but i also want to teach my dog to protect and all kinds of stuff like that.. basically train him like a k9 (i know thats impossible since im not a cop lol) but something close to it... any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

This is who trained my dogs.
He is in Oakland Park.
Discovery Channel made a movie on him.

http://www.championdogtraining.com/Bio.html

http://www.championdogtraining.com/Home.html


----------



## sh347 (Feb 10, 2011)

gave him a call, looks good and sounds good perfect for what i want. thank you


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

awesome!!! this helped me too.. i want to get Kola into something her in a month or two.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

You are welcome!
He is the BEST!!

Here is something else that he (Michael Clark) did, he trained
CLOUD - The Marine Mammal Search and Rescue Dog :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

CLOUD - The Marine Mammal Search and Rescue Dog on Vimeo


----------



## reddog4 (Jan 9, 2012)

My 9 month old shepherd pup is scared /aggressive, had his first basic training lesson with Michael Clark today. I was impressed, Michael had him listening and doing an impressive job by end of lesson. No one was ever able to get close to him, let alone touch him. Fantastic Job!


----------

